# Car insurance



## aljarafe (Jun 2, 2008)

My car insurer (Linea Directa) wants to raise the cost of my policy by a ridiculous amount, due to a couple of claims, so I´m looking round for better options. They speak English, which I find very handy, so Í´d love to find another which also speaks English.

Ones that seem to have good price/quality balance that I have found are:
AMIC and FIATC, also ALLIANZ. Does anyone have any experience of these?

The cheapest I found were BALUMBA and CASER, but their reports of customers service on ciao.es were terrible.

Any recommendations, either for good experiences or bad, would be much appreciated. I´m not on the Costa de Sol, so I can´t visit any offices down there.

Thank you.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

aljarafe said:


> My car insurer (Linea Directa) wants to raise the cost of my policy by a ridiculous amount, due to a couple of claims, so I´m looking round for better options. They speak English, which I find very handy, so Í´d love to find another which also speaks English.
> 
> Ones that seem to have good price/quality balance that I have found are:
> AMIC and FIATC, also ALLIANZ. Does anyone have any experience of these?
> ...


I use Mapfre because their customer service is excellent.
Presumably all the other insurance companies are going to quote more than normal though when they know your claims record?


----------



## aljarafe (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes, I expect it be higher than last year, but not 60% more as LD quoted me! I tried MAPFRE and their quote was very high too. I like the sound of AMIC, but it would be great to hear from someone who has actually used them. 
Thanks anyway.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

60% more - basically you've LOST your NCD.

ALL Spanish inshurance co's share a common research database. If you're flaggeed as NO NCD they'll all be high.

But yes shop around - I cut over half off a Bike policy this year. USE agents too rather than internet - Agents often get deals from the companies and push with discounts.

MAPFRE has one MAJOR advantage ime - they have offices - lots of them.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> MAPFRE has one MAJOR advantage ime - they have offices - lots of them.


And from my experience they are extremely efficient. Had a windscreen crack ... I took the bills to my local office and received a payment into my bank within 5 days


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> And from my experience they are extremely efficient. Had a windscreen crack ... I took the bills to my local office and received a payment into my bank within 5 days


Yup - I use them for the Land Rover and all I had to do was take the car to the agreed upon workshop. Fixed and never heard another thing save a call to ask if the work had been done to my satisfaction. To be fair - That lot with the red phone on wheels have been good too - The missus had a thump in her little Citroen and was all dealt with fast and no fuss. The bikes are with a mix of Zurich (classic vehicle) AXA and CASER. AXA for bikes is cheap!.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> Yup - I use them for the Land Rover and all I had to do was take the car to the agreed upon workshop. Fixed and never heard another thing save a call to ask if the work had been done to my satisfaction. To be fair - That lot with the red phone on wheels have been good too - The missus had a thump in her little Citroen and was all dealt with fast and no fuss. The bikes are with a mix of Zurich (classic vehicle) AXA and CASER. AXA for bikes is cheap!.


They insured a car for me that they had never heard of before, and was produced only for the Japanese market and has been modified, so I was impressed with that!


----------



## aljarafe (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for the agent tip, Chris - they got me an excellent price with Allianz - some companies (like AMIC) don´t accept UK driving licences.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

aljarafe said:


> Thanks for the agent tip, Chris - they got me an excellent price with Allianz - some companies (like AMIC) don´t accept UK driving licences.


Good for you - I've just DUMPED Allianz on price. Next year go to the same agent and make him look again. But call 2 others anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

aljarafe said:


> ... some companies (like AMIC) don´t accept UK driving licences.


They will accept a UK photocard licence if it is homologated with Trafico in Spain, just do the 'medical' and submit your certificate to Trafico with your EU valid UK licence and you can get to keep your UK licence and have it accepted more by Spanish insurance companies.


----------

